

Wolfram Alpha error message - donmcc
http://blog.ablepear.com/2009/05/wolframalpha-error-message.html

======
chris24
Haha, nice. W|A just posted a video on YouTube [1] that explained that they
weren't actually exceeding their maximum load yet but that there's a bug on
some of their machines that will send back that response.

[1] - [http://blog.wolframalpha.com/2009/05/16/wolframalpha-
status-...](http://blog.wolframalpha.com/2009/05/16/wolframalpha-status-
update/)

------
ScottWhigham
I got some un-cryptic message today about how their connection pool had run
out of resources. It was one of those messages that made me think, "Wait - am
I supposed to see that? It seems a bit under-the-covers for general
consumption."

